

What multi-touch screens looked like 7 years ago (2006) - ucha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ftJhDBZqss

======
ucha
It looked obvious back then that touch screens would disrupt man-machine
interaction. I can't help myself but see similarities between what Apple did
in 2007 with the iPhone and in the early 80s with the Xerox PARC/Mac.

